# Aquaclear 50 or 70 on a 29gal?



## Knox_legend (Dec 1, 2009)

AC 70 all the way. I have a AC 70 on my 20L and am thinking about changing it to an AC 110 I have in my attic. A little more water volume never hurt and I can stuff more plants in the 110


----------



## temple2101 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd go for the 70. The flow can be adjusted and the extra filtration is always good.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a 70 on my 25g. It seems like a lot of filtration whenever I clean the pre- and internal filters, as long as I don't have a lot of plant mass. And then, whenever I do have a lot of plant mass, *or* I have clogged media, it doesn't seem like enough.

I'd go with a 70 or 110 for a 29g.

As far as noise, the biggest one is the waterfall effect that is much more prevalent with HOB's than canisters. You'll need to keep your tank topped off. The filter itself makes minimal noise. Unless it's gimpy, which happens.

AQ's have their problems. They often have difficulty starting up again after power has been out, often as a result of a low water level, and occasionally as a result of some (currently) unknown electrical connection being touchy (this is actually pretty common, do some forum searches for AquaClears).

Still, AC's are pretty much top of the line as far as HOB's are concerned (which suggests something about HOB's in general).


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

minimum the A70 definately. A110 as i can hold more media and generate more flow but... i feel the height of the tank is too shallow (12") the A110 is big and the intake might dig into and/or the outflow could disturb the substrate all the same.

i prefer overfiltration of course, as i run a 2217 for my 20L, but the external canister allows me to adjust flow, tweak intake and outflow pipes etc... while the AC's leave me with only one option. I have the AC110 and the flow adjustment is not very precise and crude. but i love those families of filters


- thefisherman


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

doh... i thought your tank was a 20L but its a 29... AC110 hands down


- thefisherman


----------



## cichnatic (Oct 16, 2012)

Another vote for the AC70. Can't go wrong with these guys!


----------



## hobos (Feb 19, 2012)

I have 2 Aquaclear 50s on my 29g having 2 filters is great for cleaning I do them alternatly


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

If you are open to new options, consider the new fluval line of HOB filters with customizable media. Many have referred these to the 2.0 version of the aquaclear hob's. They use the same motors but incorporate a wetdry and better compartmentalized filtration. As much as I love my aquaclears (owning the 20, 50, 70, 70, 110) these are certainly ones I would consider if a replacement was needed.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Tank Filtration*



tinkerpuppet said:


> My 29gal came with a Aqueon Quietflow 20. I am thinking of putting this on my 10gal and getting a new filter for my 29gal.
> 
> There seem to be very high reviews of the AquaClear series. Should I go for a AC50 or AC70? I don't plan on overstocking, but extra filtration is good right?
> 
> Also, the tank is in our main living space. Noise is a consideration, is the AC loud?


Hello tink...

If you follow a sound water change routine, you don't need to buy a large filter. A filter with a gallon per hour (gph) rating of 6 times the volume of the tank in gallons is plenty. For your tank, a filter that turns over 180 gallons per hour is all you need. A Hagen AquaClear 50 has a gph of 200, so it's more than sufficient. The plus side, you save about $15.00 by not buying the AC 70.

Just a thought.

B


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I use the 70 on a 45 gallon tank, but it is not the only filter.
I use the 50 on tanks as small as 10 gallons. 

I would think the 70 would be the best option on a 29 gallon. A lot more space in the box compared to the 50. 
You can adjust the flow, too.


----------



## clang (Jan 27, 2011)

I've used the AC 70's for a long time. They are excellent filters.

Another good HOB series are the Eheim Liberty series. These are quiet and have adjustable flow. You can get large, reusable foam cartridges for them. I recommend the Liberty 200 (2042) for your 29g. 
on sale here: http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet-supplies-search#!&ea_q=eheim liberty

Liberty series http://ts4.mm.bing.net/th?id=I.4553327566324199&pid=15.1

Liberty 200 with large foam block http://www.aquariumline.com/catalog/userfiles/image/liberty_200_particolare(1).jpg

Liberty 200 http://www.kubazoo.com/bmz_cache/3/3b2b229999c8e67ff6d79a33cbb721b6.image.450x372.jpg

large foam block http://parts.eheim.com/pix/2617411_spec.jpg


----------



## tinkerpuppet (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback! BBradbury, its great that you broke it down for me like that. "Bigger" is such a vague term! And I will also check out those other filters too. The Aquaclears are the one that I hear the most, but I'm open to any hob. Thanks!


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

I use the Aquaclear 50's on 5.5 gallon tanks. I recommend the 70 or the Fluval C4.


----------



## cichnatic (Oct 16, 2012)

The AC50 filters at 200 GPH is advertised without media. Once media are packed they will be reduced to almost half. Go bigger with the AC70.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Water Changes & Filtration*



tinkerpuppet said:


> Thanks for the feedback! BBradbury, its great that you broke it down for me like that. "Bigger" is such a vague term! And I will also check out those other filters too. The Aquaclears are the one that I hear the most, but I'm open to any hob. Thanks!


tinker...

I've never overfiltered my tanks. I just change out half the tank water weekly. If you do your large, weekly water changes, your filters are just filtering water that's already clean. 

The large, weekly water changes alone will guarantee stable water properties, because there's no time for toxins to build up before the next large change.

Pretty simple.

B


----------



## tinkerpuppet (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I think I'm going to go with the Fluval C4. It seems a little sleeker then the AC which is nice.


----------

